# Zapco studio 300x



## Inyamaw (Dec 16, 2014)

Zapco Studio 300x Car Amplifier | eBay

Here's my listing. I'm kinda new as a member of the forum but have been reading it for years. Figured some people here would be interested in this. I switched to an arc audio 4 channel to go active, so my baby is up for sale. I've owned it since 2007 with no issues aside from adding a screw that was missing for the signal reference ground. Plenty of power, just don't need it anymore. Good luck.


----------

